# ccw in nc?



## kimber.45 (Dec 31, 2007)

I LIVE IN ARKANSAS I'VE BEEN CARRYING FOR OVER TWO YEARS NOW BUT I'M GOING TO BE MOVING TO NC HERE IN A.R. IT WAS 12 MONTHS FOR A CCW LIC BUT NOW ITS 90 DAYS GET A CCW LIC CAN ANYBODY IN NC GIVE ME SOME INFO ON HOW LONG YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN NC OR IF YOU ALREADY A CCW LIC AND MOVE TO A.R. THEY WILL GIVE YOU ONE IS N.C. THE SAME WAY THANKS :smt071


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

NC has you take an 8 hour course with a written test and pass a shooting proficiency test. Once you pass that, you turn in your certificate, your money, and your fingerprints at the Sheriff's office and wait. Your wait time will vary by county. Here in Wake it's said to be 90 days, but I got mine in 30. I doubt they will just swap out your current CCW in Arkansas for one here. Also note that here in NC it's Concealed Handgun, not Concealed Weapon. All you can carry concealed is a handgun.

Not sure of the residency requirements, but here is the link to the NC laws.

http://www.jus.state.nc.us/NCJA/ncfirearmslaws.pdf


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You can't use your AR permit to qualify for an NC permit.

You need to be an NC resident for 30 days before you can apply for a permit.

NC General Statute 14 -415.12 

index to NC GS chapter 14

The class you take must be from an instructor certified to teach the NC concealed handgun course. You can't substitute some other handgun safety class you may have taken previously.

Where in NC are you going to be moving? Some Counties will take the entire 90 days to issue a permit, even if they have it approved before the 90 days is up.

BTW: _please_ turn off the caps lock, and use punctuations.:smt023


----------



## kimber.45 (Dec 31, 2007)

in raliegh n.c


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll also add that if you have any specific questions, call the AG. Internet forums are great for general info, but they're not the end all, be all for answers.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*90 day*

kimber.45 Sir; Go to: "North Carolina Department of Justice" web site.
As part of the waiting period "legislation" 90 days is the maximum by law.
Following along with others here @HGF many county's employee as much of the 90 days. 
Mecklenburg county sheriff has just left and the new replacement is having legal problems; now what will happen?


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I got my ccw last year, I live in Wayne county (NC) and it took all of the 90 day for me to get mine. In fact the sheriff told me he has never seen one come back under 90 days.


----------

